# Anyone into Beatboxing?



## rattzzable (Dec 7, 2011)

Its an excellent style,could have a major role in music and in modern classical composition, just imagine, a mambo piece with a piano, percussion,cello, 2 violins, base and a beatboxer or two... huge beatbox fan myself... Thank you Rhazel The Godfather of Noise, Doug E Fresh, Muhammad Ali... Voca people use it ingeniously


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Man, I've been thinking about this lately. I would love to explore the more uncommon vocal techniques from other cultures (urban, latin, etc.) and how they can be implemented into classical composition.


----------



## rattzzable (Dec 7, 2011)

this is awsome


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I used to do that in high school. We (me and my friends) would lay our heads down when appropriate during class, and deliberate how we chose our seats, because we were about to use the acoustics of that whole room. It was pretty fun, what with the teacher wondering who was doing it, because it was bouncing off all four walls.


----------



## rattzzable (Dec 7, 2011)

I think a genius combo would be a beatboxer, a dj(how can play and scratch any classical peace, or two simultaneously) a slap bass and a composer/arranger. 
B.T.W. i now it's old stuff but look at Scatman John too


----------



## rattzzable (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> I used to do that in high school. We (me and my friends) would lay our heads down when appropriate during class, and deliberate how we chose our seats, because we were about to use the acoustics of that whole room. It was pretty fun, what with the teacher wondering who was doing it, because it was bouncing off all four walls.


I like to staccato my letters, this is probably more difficult in English but try it, i came up with some ok beats with that, use the P, the K, the T, the F, the C....


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

rattzzable said:


> I like to staccato my letters, this is probably more difficult in English but try it, i came up with some ok beats with that, use the P, the K, the T, the F, the C....


When I do it, I use those, B, Ts, and Ch (Hebrew pronunciation). You might like those too, because they are just as accessible.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I've always loved it and I am a wannabe at it...I always tried to do the really low one that the guy from the Fat Boys did...that and the classic drum beats.


----------



## opium (Dec 15, 2011)

rattzzable said:


> a dj(how can play and scratch any classical peace, or two simultaneously) a slap bass and a composer/arranger.


I don't know if you've ever heard Gabriel Prokofiev's turntable concerto? Well it wasn't very good - here's a link: 




On the subject of beatboxing however, there is amazing potential. Look more towards live looping as opposed to just beatboxing - these guys can create entire soundscapes in minutes. I'll post 2 awesome links, the first is relatively unknown and I'm assuming you'll all know of the second.


----------

